# Liquid bar soap



## Catherine Wong (Oct 6, 2019)

Is it possible to make transparent bar soap using KOH? I mean like, there's some people that makes this succesfully and teach class with it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 6, 2019)

KOH makes a soap that remains soft, although it certainly can be transparent with the right choice of fatty acids. Even if you let KOH soap dry for months, it will still remain soft enough to crush with your hands. 

Now what some people will do is make a KOH soap and then add table salt, sodium chloride. The salt converts some of the potassium soap to sodium soap. This will increase the firmness of the soap. But that is not the same thing as making a solid bar soap with KOH and only KOH.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 7, 2019)

Catherine Wong said:


> I mean like, there's some people that makes this succesfully and teach class with it.


Hi Catherine, and welcome! 

Please go to the Introduction Forum and tell us a little about yourself. Include your experience and whatever else you would like to share. It is easier for us to help you if we know more about you.

*https://www.soapmakingforum.com/forums/the-introduction-forum.16/*

I think you've answered your own question. It would be helpful if you post a link to a web page or YouTube video that teaches you how to do that.

I've made transparent KOH soap as liquid soap and transparent bar soap made with NaOH for many years. In my experience, if using KOH you get soft soap as DeeAnna described above. I'd be very interested in learning something new if you could please provide more information.

Thanks!


----------



## Catherine Wong (Oct 8, 2019)

Classes:
https://artizsoap.com/online-class/creative-liquid-soap-online-class/
@Zany_in_CO Haven't found my answer, but I will keep experimenting. And I have introduced myself. Thankyou for answers @Zany_in_CO @DeeAnna


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 9, 2019)

Catherine Wong said:


> Classes:
> https://artizsoap.com/online-class/creative-liquid-soap-online-class/
> @Zany_in_CO Haven't found my answer, but I will keep experimenting. And I have introduced myself. Thankyou for answers @Zany_in_CO @DeeAnna



The answer is in the link you supplied.  It's two different soaps.  Solid soap is made with Sodium Hydroxide (NaOH)  and the liquid soap is made with Potassium Hydroxide (KOH).

Read below the photo for Crystal Glass Soap vs Creative Liquid Soap    Below each type it states what is used.


----------



## Catherine Wong (Oct 10, 2019)

@shunt2011 yeah, NaOH for bar and KOH for liquid. But, why the result for KOH on the photo is bar? Not paste nor liquid?


----------



## Rembetissa (Oct 10, 2019)

In the link, yes, there are two soaps. But if we look only at the liquid soap, the "paste" is shown to be a solid, transparent bar.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 10, 2019)

I think she put her paste in a mold maybe and then cut it up.   Not exactly sure.   The LS is usually a amber color when made.   Otherwise email the person and ask.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 10, 2019)

What @shunt2011 said is what I also think. The text under the photos have carefully chosen words. There is not any statement that says the KOH "bar" will be physically hard like the NaOH version. Just that you can leave the KOH soap as paste and cut it into a bar shape -- or you can dilute it into liquid form.

I agree that KOH soap paste can be firm enough to hold its shape, especially if it's allowed to dry undisturbed for some weeks or months. So go ahead and cut it into a bar form -- it will stay that way if handled with care.

KOH soap is not ever going to be physically hard like NaOH bar soap is, however. It will remain soft enough to be crushed in your hands, even after months of drying.


----------



## Catherine Wong (Oct 11, 2019)

Thankyou so much @Rembetissa you got my point!!! And thankyou for your insight too @shunt2011 and @DeeAnna but unfortunately I can't just email but I have to pay for her classes. But thanks. I will keep experimenting. . But actually there's a member in FB Group for Soapmakers, that claims had gotten this class and succesfully make a "hard bar" KOH soap paste. Thankyou


----------



## Soapymumma (Oct 11, 2019)

Catherine Wong said:


> Thankyou so much @Rembetissa you got my point!!! And thankyou for your insight too @shunt2011 and @DeeAnna but unfortunately I can't just email but I have to pay for her classes. But thanks. I will keep experimenting. . But actually there's a member in FB Group for Soapmakers, that claims had gotten this class and succesfully make a "hard bar" KOH soap paste. Thankyou


I obsessed over this soap about a year ago. I believe it is actually soap. A type a clear glycerine soap. From what I could determine, it has the same firmness of clear glycerine soap but absolutely clear. I tried to make it, but it came out a bit cloudy due to my impatience. I’m not sure I have the time to find what I found to help you along but if I do I’ll post it here. She does use KOH and alcohol and from memory it’s hot process. I found a few eastern soap makers who can make this crystal clear soap so I’m guessing it’s something done in eastern countries. Hope this helps.


----------



## Soapymumma (Oct 11, 2019)

Maybe this will help a bit 
https://www.lovinsoap.com/2016/08/make-clear-transparent-soap-scratch-making-transparent-soap-guide/


----------



## Catherine Wong (Oct 11, 2019)

Thankyou @Soapymumma I'll appreciate and be grateful if you really find it. Actually what makes this challenging is it's firm no matter at what angle (because there's a cutting video) amd it was done in 10 minutes from scratch (according to her course explanation). There's many ways to make glycerim soap, but this is the only one that claims it can be done in minutes. Without stick blender too.


----------

